

Webcast w/Square & Soundcloud: What's It REALLY Like to Work at Startup?  - smooradian
http://startuplife2013.eventbrite.com/
On April 9th at 5PM PST, Readyforce is hosting a live Webcast with Paul Osman from Soundcloud and Zach Brock from Square.<p>Ask them anything about startup life...
======
smooradian
Ask Paul Osman from Soundcloud and Zach Brock from Square anything about
startup life.

April 9th, 5PM PST.

